# Catio tour in Portland, OR



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Catio Tour 2014



> See a variety of cat patios (or outdoor enclosures), both fabulous and frugal! Hosted together by FCCO and the Audubon Society of Portland, we hope the Catio Tour will inspire you to brainstorm ideas for building or buying your own catio so your cats can enjoy some safe outdoor time.
> 
> The Catio Tour will include nine different catios in the Portland metro area - all different than those on the 2013 Tour. A guidebook, including catio photos and construction information, as well as directions, will be sent to all participants a week prior to the event so you can plan your outing. Grab your friends and family and get inspired to build a catio for your cats!


This seems like a wonderful idea


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a good idea for the Audubon Society to be part of this.


----------

